# Strongest Mono



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

What is the absolute strongest monofiliment made to throw a spider anchor ?


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

hey this is a loaded question but i'll tell you what I've had good luck with. 

Stren High Impact has been pretty good, it's supposed to be designed to stretch some so that it won't just snap.

Absolute best mono I have used is Sufix. Never seemed to have a problem except when I need to break it off and it won't budge.


Wtrdog


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

May I get in on this? Have either of you tried Ande tournament green? I have been experimenting with light line ( 12 and 14) and had a parting of the line with a nice Tarpon on and am thinking of going back up and to something with a bit of a reputation for strength and Ande is what I used to put a lot of faith in. So Sufix if it now? This would be for geting a spot head out over 100yds on a slh 20 reel.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I got a spool of Ande but its yellow. Only complaint is when I blow up (which is not as often as it used to be) I found that I needed to cut out the affected part of the line because where it kinked would brake.

Switched to Suffix Tri Plus after that in the Chartreuse color. Nice limp line, ties great knots and have not had the kinking problem after a blow up so far.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> I got a spool of Ande but its yellow. Only complaint is when I blow up (which is not as often as it used to be) I found that I needed to cut out the affected part of the line because where it kinked would brake.
> 
> Switched to Suffix Tri Plus after that in the Chartreuse color. Nice limp line, ties great knots and have not had the kinking problem after a blow up so far.


I 2nd that....suffix tritainum,is the only line I trust.....especially the low memory factor....I don't just blow up...I create an afro!


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Maxima Camelion.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

i will say i have used ande line, usually 40# plus for shockleader. Never tried anything lighter

Wtrdog


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

All I can say, I use green Ande 15 pound main, to either forty or fifty pound shock leader. Thing with me is, "if it AIn't broke, don't fix it". Now, don't get me wrong, I am not what I would consider a distance caster, but feel for my size and fishing, can chuck a good bit (maybe not as far as I need sometimes, but I get the bone every now and again). Maybe the shock leader, but have tossed up to 10 ounces and bunker chunks, and no problems, well at least until the IRI thing last year, and one damn shark, but that was the leader (and fricking rookie mistake, but the worst part is, I AIn't no rookie, lapse of technique, was the likely reason).


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Just spooled up with some 8# Triple Fish. It is a little thinner than other lines of the same #test. So far I like it but I need to use it some more.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*best line*

Gamagatsu 25 lb test hands down. It is the size of suffix 17 . Limp,strong, won't soak up water, cast great. But it is expensive. I just bought a new spool today from Ryan. 3,000 yds 81 dollars. At Lighthouse it is over 100 dollars.I bet if you try it you won't use anything else.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Surf Rat, do you know what the 17 measures?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*line size*

Not sure about the 17 but I have 25 and 20. The 25 is .017 and the 20 is .015. As a comparison Yo-suri 15 lb test is .016 diameter.


----------



## mobyhunr (Sep 14, 2004)

*Sr*

Gamagatsu distorts when tying. Is dammaged easy even on little birdies. It breaks in the bim. and doesnt tie a bim without distorting. I assume it distorts and weakens from the guides at extreams. I have 5 or 6 spools i would sel cheap. Suffix, let me be clear SUFFIX.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Thanks Surf Rat for the measurement. Hey, Mobyhunr, About that sufix, I hear a lot of names for their line, which one is the one you are sold on?


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

Sufix Tritanium

Here is the link for their USA market lines.

http://www.sufix.com/FishingLine/USAMarket.htm


----------



## kelsch (Aug 7, 2003)

*Sufix*

I like Sufix Tritanium (abrasion resistance) and Sufix DNA (excellent for spinning reels). They both knot very well and strong. I use mostly 14 and 17 lb test. Never had a problem with Sufix and that's the only mono I can say that about.

Try Sufix it may not be the very best but its damn good.


----------



## k-tom (Jan 20, 2003)

If you like the gami line, try looking at momoi.
at 1/3 the price they look strikingly alike.
Fishing got to stick with sufix. have used nothing but 14lb for the past 3 or 4 years and the diameter is nice and small and the breaking strength is around 18.


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

Sufix Tri-PLUS

I've used the rest and this is the best! At least for fishing IMHO....

Check here for Great Selection and Prices


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

*Tres*

I live in Richmond, so what's the shipping charge for the local? Is there a deal or discount on a shipping charge for local?


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

No Crawfish, for most stuff shipping local cost me the same as say shipping the same thing to NJ. 

However, if you want to save on the shipping you can call and set up an appointment to come by and pick it up if you like.

804-329-8400


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

*Hey Tres (bubba),*

Tres, isn't that tri-plus a little fat? What does the Gama measure from 14 up?


----------



## Fish Hunter (Jul 31, 2002)

*Suffix Tri-Plus*

Like Tres said, its outstanding. Another line that I really like and think is one of the most outstanding lines available is Super Silver Thread. Thin diameter, very limp and abrasion resistant. The only drawback is that it is not available in a hi-vis line.


----------



## Tres Irby (Dec 15, 2002)

Poser Luppi said:


> Tres, isn't that tri-plus a little fat? What does the Gama measure from 14 up?


It's all relative Poser when it comes to fishing, it's thinner than some and thicker than others. The question is how does it fish and hold up while doing it, I'll take the Tri-PLUS diameter to diameter over everything I've tried so far, including Gamakatsu.......

As you know, stated diameters are not always accurate, Sufix is no exception but they're fairly close.


Tri-PLUS Diameter chart from 10lb to 50lb


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

There is great truth in what you have to say, for all to see, only one question, well two, when is the last time you tried tournament ande? and this is not a question but more of an observation; while most line specs are a bit off aren't the almost always stated as a bit smaller than they really are? That's what I have seen, measuring about 7 or 8 different lines. By the way what lb test is you favorite for Hatteras and how much is it?

Ps: do you have a link to Ande Tournament size chart?


----------



## cam (Jul 16, 2004)

Be aware that Tournament line is guaranteed to break at or below the line class on the label. So a 15lb T line will break at or below 15, whereas an "ordinary" line will break above the stated breaking strain.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sufix Tritanium Plus for general fishing, I have used it as my main fishing line for several years. I would still have a reel spooled with P-line.
P-line has been working very well for me in the application stated tossing out a anchor. I have used 17 lb test P-line and I lost very few anchors this year(I used 3 this year), this stuff is very tough on a straight pull and knots well(I have been using a no-name on shock knot). Right now my heaviers are loaded with Stren Hi-Test which has done well for me and I say passed my test as a good fishing line but when it comes off It will be replaced by Sufix or P-Line. I will still use the P-Line on the Anchor Line.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Sufix Tri Plus*

I almost got spooled by one big darn critter Monday. The Ande 15lb test I was using finally broke after a long fight. 
Right after that, I went to my local B&T to get my Penn 525mag re-spooled with 17lb Sufix Tri Plus. Only got 200 yards to fit on the reel. That's not enough, IMHO. It's good line, and I think I could have landed whatever got me Monday if I had it on my reel. I could tell right away it's a lot stronger the Ande I was using. The Sufix ties well, too. My Albright Knot looks GOOD.
But 200 yards? I don't like that one bit.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Newsjeff....that doesnt sound right...you sure????and on a 525???....the R


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sounds close to me.*

The 525s only hold 275 of 15lb. Thats not much room to play a big Spot tail fish when he heads south....Tightlines


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Sounds questionable*

The R- you wrote,



> Newsjeff....that doesnt sound right...you sure????and on a 525???....the R


 It didn't sound right to me, either. I understand 17lb. Sufix is LISTED as .40 diameter. That's the same as most 15lb. mono, right? Then I should be able to get 275 yards of 17lb. Sufix on my 525mag. 
I kind of questioned the guy who put the line on for me. Sorta like, "Are you sure it's 200 yards?" Well, the spool is full and he only charged me for 200 yards. 
I dunno.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

*525*

I can get about 225 yards of 17 lb suffix on a 525. With Gamagatsu I can get 275 yards of 20. I am not disputeing what Tres says about suffix being strong.Tres is a great fisherman,but I really like the Gamagatsu. For drum I use the 25 lb test and I can get 275 yds easy on a 7500. you can put a hurting on those big dumbdrum with it to.But the best thing to me is the way it cast.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Breakaway line*

Does anyone have an opinion on Breakaway's line? I see they have a .37mm line rated for 21.2#. Sounds interesting.


----------

